# Aging Vizsla- normal?



## welovezoey (Jun 18, 2009)

Our Zoey is a 9 1/2 year old female V who went very gray early (4 years old) but otherwise seemed as energetic and normal as ever until a few months ago. Having never had a V before I just don't know if her lack of energy/personality changes are normal for her age. She has had a few seizures (small transient ones)over the years, and now she often acts like she did after those seizures where she'll stare off into space, or walk into a room looking like she forget what she went in for. And now the past few days she has been walking with a somewhat choppy gait on occasion and has even fallen down a couple of times. Also, the past 2 or 3 weeks she won't let us hug her like she used to. She jumps up now and runs off when she gets hugged or kissed, and she used to thrive on that! All of this is pretty subtle (except for the falls). I do plan to call the vet, but am wondering how long most V's live and what the elderly V acts like. Is this a normal part of aging? Breaks my heart to see her acting out of character..........and old. (as I am tying this she is currently prancing around and acting like her younger self! It just comes and goes, but more on the out of character side that not lately). Thanks, Angie in Iowa


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I look at 9 as still being rather young, and just the start of the senior years. But with that said, they don't all age at the same rate. I would have a full workup done at the vets. And consider she might be showing some early signs of dementia.

The lack of wanting hugs, and her falling over a couple of times, could also be a sign of something bigger going on. 
She could be resisting hugs, because it causes her to be in pain, or uncomfortable.
Keep in mind these are only guesses, and likely none of the above is correct. 
Wouldn't it be wonderful if they could just talk to us.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

The average life expectancy is about 12 or 13, although your mileage may vary. The greying muzzle and lower paws are characteristic, and you'll also notice small brown spots on the nose and around the inner eyelids by the eyeballs. They are so human, even in the way they age...

Premature greying is either nothing at all, or (rarely) is indicative of an autoimmune issue. Likewise, seizures are more common in V's, and once they have them, they should be assessed and medicated..you do not specify any vet involvement with that. Is she having seizures now? Could her confusion be the result of them? Are her meds causing these side effects? I think you should get her to a vet to evaluate all this..especially since she has a known underlying issue that could be contributing..if not causing..her symptoms, regardless of her age.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I am reading this series of books where scientists invent a translator device which they use to communicate with dolphins and later on extend to gorillas and other mammals. Wouldn't`t it be just such a cool idea as Debbie says if we could have something like that? Sorry for the behavior change, avoiding hugs is always an alert sign for me and calls for vet visit.


----------



## welovezoey (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you all for the input. I did take Zoey to the vet on March 29th in the late moring. She drew blood and that was normal, as was a urine specimen. She looked deep into her ears as Zoey was up in the night before shaking her head like crazy, but her ears looked fine. After looking her over thoroughly for a half hour she said she feels it is either post seizure effects (we have not witnessed a seizure for almost 3 years) or possibly a brain tumor. Since those bad couple of days Zoey has seemed much better. We are going to journal all her symptoms, and consider taking her to Iowa 
State University for an MRI. But Zozo is such a homebody that the even the idea of the stress that would cause her stresses me out. Our wonderful vet called a couple days ago to see how Zoey was doing. Thanks again to all of you who replied to my post.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Keeping fingers crossed for your girl.


----------

